# DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps...



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Posting this up here as a DIY just in case anyone needs to know *exactly* how to go fast for fairly cheap, without boost.
A followup to my original article: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3294256
Step 1, remove following:
Air conditioning
Power steering
Rear seats
Rear belts
Parcel shelf
Pass seat
Loose change
Sound deadening/carpet pads
Airbags
Hatch Spoiler
Rear bumper rebar
Rear wiper
Spare tire
Jack/tools
Gas that you don't need

Step 2, Install following lightweight parts:
Carbon Hood
200cca atv battery
Canadian Corrado non airbag wheel
Euro front bumper rebar
Step 3, install following bolt on power parts:
Race Shop P&P stock valve head
Schrick VGI with locked flapper
OBD2 TB
Ported lower intake
Autotech 262 cams
Mk4 Headgasket
UR Pullies
Light Flywheel
T2 Intake
Ported exhaust manifolds
Back welded and ported downpipe
42 Draft Test Pipe
TT 2.5" Borla exhaust
GIAC 'cam' chip
Step 4, prepare trans/drivetrain/traction:
3.94 R&P
Peloquin LSD
B&M Short Shifter
Race Shop Side to Side reduction pin
T2 Motor mounts (old!)
4lug conversion with Mk2 axles and 10.1" front brakes
Weld Racelite 13x8 and 15x3
M&H 23x8 and 15x3.5 slicks/skinnies
Step 5 (you didn't think there was one did you!!):
DRIVE IT!!!
[email protected] with 1.740 60' 
Daily driven with just different tires and the passenger seat in. Weight is 2400lbs give or take a few with driver in race trim, 2550ish in street trim.








Many thanks to MJM Autohaus and The Race Shop for their contributions to this project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just fixed my P/S I guess I can never be all motor


----------



## rlsib16 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (mk2eurogirl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (mk2eurogirl)*

my, thats a spiffy looking hood ya got there









nice work paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (KESET)*

The hood is rad Dave though I might drill some speed holes in it soon.








I could have kept PS but I don't like leaks and extra crap that I don't need.


----------



## atdivdub (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

what about taking off headlights/ grill and turns / lip

this is f'n sick by the way lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by atdivdub at 4:43 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## 20-valve (May 8, 2003)

big ups


----------



## urostyler (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

thats great
edit: how much unsprung weight do you eliminate by switching to 4 lug and 10.1" v 5 lug 11"?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (atdivdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atdivdub* »_what about taking off headlights/ grill and turns / lip


It's a street car, prepped for Nopi Pure Street and BOTI Street Stock, needs to be full interior minus rear seat, fully functioning wipers, lights, turns, etc. Stock appearing for the most part. I drive it daily by just running street tires and putting in the pass seat.








Weight 5lug 11" vs 4lug 10.1" is probably about 10-20lbs not a ton. The reason I switched was to be able to use 13" race wheels up front, as well as 4x100 wheel options are a bit better.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

Mine would have exaggerated steps








Doing it the easy(er) way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (root beer)*

getting closer to your weight status


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_Mine would have exaggerated steps








Doing it the easy(er) way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I hear you, I'm just anal about making sure I get all the ET I can before moving on and making sure that everything I do gets ET. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*


----------



## dr. feelgood (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (MKIII's KING)*

im doing something similar in my corrado at the moment. theres just something about a strong running na vr6


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (dr. feelgood)*

That something is RARE







It's not hard it's just people take the easy way out too often or simply get frustrated.


----------



## hell-on-wheels (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

T2 intake......lol
I was in the original GB and have never seen mine to this day. Think that was late 2000?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (hell-on-wheels)*

Could be my original one was a pre-production one and I'm pretty sure this one is to. I installed the first one ever on a Mk2 VR6 swap. Not sure why you didn't get yours though, lots of folks did.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

Some pictures from Battle of the Imports this weekend:

























Ended up running consistent 13.3x and got knocked out first round to the RPRacing ITR running 12.3


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

Whats the story on the locked flapper on the VGI? Doesnt that sort of take away the main advantage of using a VGI?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

Steps 3 and 4 get pretty expensive though


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (ThatGuy)*

that's what i was thinking








he makes it sound like something you could do in an afternoon


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (ThatGuy)*

Nice work paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adammmmmm (Nov 8, 2007)

the ITR beat you?
vtk yo!!!!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (jaysvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysvw* »_Whats the story on the locked flapper on the VGI? Doesnt that sort of take away the main advantage of using a VGI?
maybe he means locked open? but if he meant that i would think that he would just take the flapper out


----------



## Hate it or Love it (Mar 13, 2006)

i thought it said four EASY steps...
lol sick build.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (Hate it or Love it)*

cars looking sic paul. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_Steps 3 and 4 get pretty expensive though









Luckily I have some good support. I have less into this build then a Stg1 turbo







Luckily a lot of the parts were just sitting around!
The VGi I'm using to gain only top end. I launch at 5k+ so even with the flapper for the changeover, it wouldn't do a thing for et. Low end = wheelspin.








Thanks guys, the car is fun and I look forward for the next few tenths off!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Luckily I have some good support. I have less into this build then a Stg1 turbo







Luckily a lot of the parts were just sitting around!

That better be one hell of a stage 1 turbo, such as a t66 running 30lbs of boost, *ahem* see below









_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Race Shop P&P stock valve head
Schrick VGI with locked flapper
3.94 R&P
Peloquin LSD



How does the OBDII TB work on your OBDI car, just plugs in? I would assume you either have an OBDII schrick or the adapter plate?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

i have a friend that has the same setup minus head port,4lug and weight reduction but he keeps breaking pressure plates:banghead: . things been the same for like 3 years...bump for paul putting all the lil things together into one car a really realy simple build to say the least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

Will you be running at waterfest?


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

I counted 41 steps.. but who's counting?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_
That better be one hell of a stage 1 turbo, such as a t66 running 30lbs of boost, *ahem* see below








How does the OBDII TB work on your OBDI car, just plugs in? I would assume you either have an OBDII schrick or the adapter plate?

Well, I have $100 into the R&P and I got the diff for cost (700 maybe?), the head and VGI are on loan for development purposes.







Just to buy a T66 and the injectors to support 30lbs on a VR6 costs more then the head/manifold







A decent turbo car should have a diff and 3.67's so I'll call that a wash.
The VGI is for an OBD2 and I made an adapter harness to use the OBD2 tb's tps sensor with the OBD1 wiring. Pretty easy actually once I realized the OBD2 tb is 5v when closed and 0v when open, just the opposite of OBD1!

_Quote, originally posted by *chirpin* »_bump for paul putting all the lil things together into one car a really realy simple build to say the least. 

Thanks I got all those all motor tricks going for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote »_
Will you be running at waterfest?

Yes, I will be there Saturday running the car in brackets, and the car will be driven by someone else on Sunday because I can't make it. The car has a NA6 title to defend.

_Quote »_
I counted 41 steps.. but who's counting? 

It's the same as 'installation is the reverse of removal' counting as one step


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (need_a_VR6)*

 *VOTE YES FOR A NATURALLY ASPIRATED ENGINE FORUM* 

be sure to vote everybody.


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: DIY: How to build a 12 second ALLMOTOR VR6 in four easy steps... (fourthchirpin)*

Nice Work,I Always Liked This Car, 
Im Still Rockin 2.0 with a lil T








1 Day I'll Have a VR But Will Def Have Work or Boost
Off Topic:
4th I Voted NA Brother, 
See The News About Obama, F-en Racist Ppl!


----------



## snoboybil (May 17, 2008)

My car would be a lot lighter if i wasn't so fat myself.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (snoboybil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoboybil* »_My car would be a lot lighter if i wasn't so fat myself.

That was my first mod actually.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (root beer)*

paul, your car would be faster with a NJ license plate







i have a strange goal. mid 13s with stock intake and exhaust. years ago i ran 13.8 this way on slicks with only a/c and spare tire removed, then that motor went in my A2 that went 13.0.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

I would be faster with NJ tags they're lighter.







I think you can hit mid 13's with stock intake/exhaust but you better dust off that bottle.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I would be faster with NJ tags they're lighter.








I think you can hit mid 13's with stock intake/exhaust but you better dust off that bottle.

lol i love it.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

Holy bump batman!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Somehow this got moved here from the Mk3 forum:what:


----------



## Vinny Tree Mk3 (Mar 9, 2010)

this thread is truly inspiring .... absolutely amazing :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

People have done much more since I've retired. They have better things to do then write about it on the internet eace:


----------



## Vinny Tree Mk3 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, Im just saying man. This threads awesome whether it is today or from 2008. You took the time out to put it up so, thanks :beer: 

Im all about ALL MOTOR power so slowly im building mine up. Its nice to see what a allmotor VR can do on the track. :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No problem and don't forget to TRY STUFF!


----------



## Vinny Tree Mk3 (Mar 9, 2010)

need_a_VR6 said:


> No problem and don't forget to TRY STUFF!


 Will DO! Thanks again.:laugh:


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

retired?


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> People have done much more since I've retired. They have better things to do then write about it on the internet eace:


 we post... 

just not in here lol 


one day i'll explain how to build a 12 second mk3 for even cheaper


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

13.169 @ 106.44 mph w/ a 1.908 60 ft. 2240 lbs chassis weigh in, 2470ish driven, on Mickey Thompson et drag slicks with 12psi, at a 4500-5k launch! Ran awesome today!! Beat my calculated et by 3 hundredths of a second.

Awesome thread. Refer to it as "THE VR6 BIBLE!!!"

Thank you Paul. If i nail the 60' i could maybe hit 12.7xx's with this s2 metalwerks header. And maybe better yet on ported stock exhaust mani's or mbs 3" exhaust!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I get why it's fast, no mirrors.  It's got some left in it for sure.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

veersixxx said:


> And maybe better yet on ported stock exhaust mani's or mbs 3" exhaust!


:thumbup:

I dropped .23 off my et going from stock vr6 manifolds/downpipe and 2.5" exhaust to ported manifolds, downpipe and a 3" exhaust. Car lost weight also but less than 75lbs, so I'll say the et gain was from the exhaust.


----------

